# State Police when in Traffic



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Just wondering why do the State Police still hide their police cars in the grass islands between on ramps/off ramps in the Burlington/Lexington area on 128 when there is heavy traffic in the morning and afternoon? I know they usually hide the police cars to catch unsuspecting speeders, but in traffic their no speeders so why can't they pull aside onto the grass if they don't want to sit in traffic. Just wondering since it seems to take a lot of effort to position the car behind the tall shrubs when no one could possibly be speeding.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Tactical Insertions. Learn2MW2 noob.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Troopers don't just look for speeders.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

I am pretty sure they are just watching, watching for any asshattery. Which the motoring public has alot of.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

5-0 said:


> Tactical Insertions. Learn2MW2 noob.


LMFAO. Those troopers are just trying to BOOST their stats in that Free-for-all of a mess called 128.

Nuked.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

The numerous crashes on 128 would increase if every looky-loo goes, "ooh, a statie" then waffles the car in front of them.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Think about it....
How many cars would a statie see while sitting in traffic? The same handful right?
How many cars would a statie see while sitting off to the side while there is traffic? All of the cars going by in traffic?

View attachment 2906


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Just wondering why do the State Police still hide their police cars in the grass islands between on ramps/off ramps in the Burlington/Lexington area on 128 when there is heavy traffic in the morning and afternoon? I know they usually hide the police cars to catch unsuspecting speeders, but in traffic their no speeders so why can't they pull aside onto the grass if they don't want to sit in traffic. Just wondering since it seems to take a lot of effort to position the car behind the tall shrubs when no one could possibly be speeding.


I never wonder if/when you are able to work from your "home office",
so don't expect me to justify why/where I park my "mobile office".


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> Just wondering since it seems to take a lot of effort to position the car behind the tall shrubs when no one could possibly be speeding.


I agree with you 100%. I suggest that you contact them directly :

Massachusetts State Police
470 Worcester Road
Framingham, MA 01702
Ph: (508) 820-2300


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> Just wondering why do the State Police still hide their police cars in the grass islands between on ramps/off ramps in the Burlington/Lexington area on 128 when there is heavy traffic in the morning and afternoon? I know they usually hide the police cars to catch unsuspecting speeders, but in traffic their no speeders so why can't they pull aside onto the grass if they don't want to sit in traffic. Just wondering since it seems to take a lot of effort to position the car behind the tall shrubs *when no one could possibly be speeding*.


Because no one ever flies down the breakdown lane like their ass is on fire while the rest of us schlubs sit in traffic.

I have a question, if the troopers are always in the same spots are they really hiding? Oh and.......

View attachment 2907


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

The real reason the trooper is hiding is he/she is playing a game with the shift supervisor. Sort of like "Where's Waldo?" Trooper Waldo will pick a spot to hide, and the shift supervisor will go out and try to find them. If and when that happens, the shift supervisor gets over the PA and says "I found Waldo!", turns on the siren and lights, and then hands Trooper Waldo a homemade oatmeal cookie. If you see a trooper in the same spot hiding, its because Trooper Waldo likes cookies and well that's just lazy. Look at how many hiding places there are around here!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

From a practical standpoint, should there be an accident or a breakdown during this heavy traffic time, which inevitably slows traffic down, would you rather the trooper be close by on the highway or off somewhere else prolonging the response time. Use your head.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Is he really hiding if you can see him?

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Those mean troopers must have gigged you during rush hour traffic.


IN BEFORE THE LOCK!!!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> The real reason the trooper is hiding is he/she is playing a game with the shift supervisor. Sort of like "Where's Waldo?" Trooper Waldo will pick a spot to hide, and the shift supervisor will go out and try to find them. If and when that happens, the shift supervisor gets over the PA and says "I found Waldo!", turns on the siren and lights, and then hands Trooper Waldo a homemade oatmeal cookie. If you see a trooper in the same spot hiding, its because Trooper Waldo likes cookies and well that's just lazy. Look at how many hiding places there are around here!


In other news, Maine decides to rescind it's 1820 statehood and once again become part of Massachusetts.










Damn Sheriffs need to stay in the jails. </sarcasm>


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Wolfman said:


> It's a geocache. Next time you see it, pull in and sign the log book in the trunk.


 LOL! )


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

And of course the one post wanker hasn't been back!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

grn3charlie said:


> And of course the one post wanker hasn't been back!


Most don't.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> Most don't.


I know. I just like to point it because it irritates me. I find it disrepectful to ask a question and fuck off while it's being answered. Kind of like how liberals operate.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

mtc said:


> FIFY !!


Thanks. I knew it was missing a certain something.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm still amazed by how some people make an assumption as the purpose of some police procedure and conclude that assumption must be the _only_ purpose--like a Trooper on the side of the road MUST be trying to catch speeders.

No one seems to do that with any other profession. "Oh so you're a chef, huh? Well, why is it you keep trying to raise my cholesterol?"


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I'm still amazed by how some people make an assumption as the purpose of some police procedure and conclude that assumption must be the _only_ purpose--like a Trooper on the side of the road MUST be trying to catch speeders.
> 
> No one seems to do that with any other profession. "Oh so you're a chef, huh? Well, why is it you keep trying to raise my cholesterol?"


Friggin culinary abuse. We outta be able to film them in their kitchens!


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I'm still amazed by how some people make an assumption as the purpose of some police procedure and conclude that assumption must be the _only_ purpose--like a Trooper on the side of the road MUST be trying to catch speeders.
> 
> No one seems to do that with any other profession. "Oh so you're a chef, huh? Well, why is it you keep trying to raise my cholesterol?"


I think I read someone's sigline on here in the past (Delta's maybe?) that aptly put it. :thumbs_up:
I might not get it word for word, but:

_"*Being a Cop is the only job I know where the people who have never done this job 
are the ones who think they know best how to do it." *_

Everybody wants to be a critic, especially the people who grow up on a steady diet of Cop shows/movies/etc...

These same people are the ones who, while we're at the summer BBQ with our families, bore us with the info that they "just _*know*_ they would have made _*such*_ a great Cop/CSI Detective/etc", if not for reasons "X, Y, and Z" that occurred somewhere in their pathetic lives which unfairly torpedoed those dreams. 

Oh, and the icing on this cake is an even sadder delusion they maintain... that by paying taxes (our salaries as they see it), that this somehow empowers them to share with us their unqualified opinions about our profession. :banghead:

View attachment 2915


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> No one seems to do that with any other profession. "Oh so you're a chef, huh? Well, why is it you keep trying to raise my cholesterol?"


That's because chefs provide people with something they want, need, and enjoy (food).

We're Dad, and no one likes to be told "No, you can't do that".

---------- Post added at 15:44 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------



GARDA said:


> I think I read someone's sigline on here in the past (Delta's maybe?) that aptly put it. :thumbs_up:
> I might not get it word for word, but:
> 
> _"*Being a Cop is the only job I know where the people who have never done this job
> are the ones who think they know best how to do it." *_


Yeah, that was mine. It got lost in the board upgrade, and I never bothered to put it back. I'll put it on my "to do" list.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 2919


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

HEY asshole, the reason they park away from traffic and behind bridge abutments is to keep from getting theyre trunk pushed into their ass by some asshat like you paying attention to every fucking trhink but DRIVING.So put the phone down and get the dildo out of your ass and watch the road. Worry about your speed and your driving and the thin blue line will take care of the rest.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

grn3charlie said:


> Friggin culinary abuse. We outta be able to film them in their kitchens!


FOX Broadcasting Company - Kitchen Nightmares TV Show - Kitchen Nightmares TV Series - Kitchen Nightmares Episode Guide

I know not quite what you meant, but these folks can't take being told how to their do their jobs by someone who has done their jobs. Imagine the fun if the rest of us could put our two cents in. :teeth_smile:



Wolfman said:


> Everyone who comes into the TV repair shop pays *my* salary, but none seem all to eager on telling me how I should adjust a flyback transformer or fix a cold solder joint on an output amp.
> 
> Maybe we need more shows and movies about TV repairmen.


I think that is probably the only job I haven't seen an ad for a reality show for. If you've got a dysfunctional family working with you or a lovable but dumb heavy kid, you could probably get a deal with Discovery or A&E. :shades_smile:


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> FOX Broadcasting Company - Kitchen Nightmares TV Show - Kitchen Nightmares TV Series - Kitchen Nightmares Episode Guide
> 
> I know not quite what you meant, but these folks can't take being told how to their do their jobs by someone who has done their jobs. Imagine the fun if the rest of us could put our two cents in. :teeth_smile:


Had you been inside my head, you might have gotten it. Problem is that inside MY head is a very scary place. You are very lucky. What I was thinking is that everyone is so quick to blurt out Police Brutality on EVERYTHING, that I made the cholesterol joke a "culinary abuse" and linked it to the ACLU advocating filming the Cops. Damn, now it's less funny since I had to explain it. I do however like your link to Kitchen Nightmares. I did not like him before because he is so over the top on Hell's Kitchen. But Kitchen Nightmares, he is honest, however brutal that may be. We could use more of that here and out there.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> I was thinking about hiring a retired Sumo wrestler and a midget...


That might just get you an Emmy or whatever it is those shows are eligible for.



grn3charlie said:


> Had you been inside my head, you might have gotten it. Problem is that inside MY head is a very scary place. You are very lucky. What I was thinking is that everyone is so quick to blurt out Police Brutality on EVERYTHING, that I made the cholesterol joke a "culinary abuse" and linked it to the ACLU advocating filming the Cops. Damn, now it's less funny since I had to explain it. I do however like your link to Kitchen Nightmares. I did not like him before because he is so over the top on Hell's Kitchen. But Kitchen Nightmares, he is honest, however brutal that may be. We could use more of that here and out there.


Looks like I left out the word "its". Geesh one little word changes the whole sentence. I was trying to expand on your point, but it looks like that missing little word led to a fail.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I can always count on JAP to put up the most common sense no bs straight to the point post.


----------



## Somebody's Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

SinePari said:


> ...if every looky-loo goes, "ooh, a statie" then waffles the car in front of them.


ROFLMAO. SP, that is just the funniest damn thing I've ever read. And so sadly true.


----------

